# UK pond plant suppliers



## not called Bob (17 Jun 2021)

every thing local seems to be very run of the mill and or silly priced. any good dealers people know of? also need to redo the filtration as pumps showing its age, is fish street still a worthwhile retailer or is there some where better for pumps?


----------



## martin-green (18 Jun 2021)

When I need a new pump, I already know which one I want, so I look at all sites selling that pump and see who is selling it for the least (including shipping) Long gone are the days when you could say "Go to XYZ site they are the cheapest" I have even seen prices change from one month to the next.

It is also true that the better quality pumps do cost more, but the often have a 5 year guarantee, and so long as you look after them they will last many years. (I have one that I got 2nd hand some 10 years ago, and it still works)

If you are not sure which pump you need, look at the specs for all pumps, bear in mind that not all pumps are the same, you can get pumps for fountains that can shift a lot of water to a reasonable height, but they also have a fine screen, so they are no use for a filter, where as a pump for a filter has large intake holes so it can take in large bits (That are then removed by the filter) but it can only pump a few feet in height, there are also general pumps, that can't decide what they are meant to be, most of these really are just pot luck as to if they will work for what you want them to do, then you get sump pumps, these can often pump water with dirt to great heights, the downside is they consume a lot of power and most can only run for a few hours at a time (since sumps should not take that long to empty) Best not mention solar pumps.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 


not called Bob said:


> every thing local seems to be very run of the mill and or silly priced. any good dealers people know of?


What plants would you like? I don't have a supplier in mind, but I have access to a lot of ponds, some ornamental and some more natural.

cheers Darrel


----------



## not called Bob (18 Jun 2021)

I like the calla lilly that can be submerged, but it's basically I have a mini pond off of the fishpond, it's ideally a veg filter, so anything that attractive and grows well. Used to have floating planters, but during breeding there was always a few fatalities from fish leaping into and getting stuck. They were normally water cress, part as it grows so fast and part as we and the fish could eat it.


----------

